# Access to WWW.WMOWNERS.COM/forum



## geist1223 (Jun 19, 2020)

This Evening I have tried to sign on to www.wmowners.com using T-Mobile, Firefox, and Google without any luck. ¿Anyone else having problems?


----------



## CaliSunshine (Jun 19, 2020)

Looks like the website is down. Hope it's not permanent.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2020)

Doesn't work in Safari, either.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks Tom. Didn’t work for me either. I’ve reported it.


----------



## DAman (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm having the problem today too.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Is it possible the domain registration has expired?  I looked this up on Whois and got this info:

Domain Name: WMOWNERS.COM
Registry Domain ID: 116256884_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Updated Date: 2019-04-06T18:21:57Z
Creation Date: 2004-04-05T23:30:29Z
*Registry Expiry Date: 2020-04-05T23:30:29Z*
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: abuse@godaddy.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: 480-624-2505
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited https://icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited https://icann.org/epp#clientRenewProhibited
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited https://icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited https://icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
Name Server: NS11.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Name Server: NS12.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN Whois Inaccuracy Complaint Form: https://www.icann.org/wicf/
>>> Last update of whois database: 2019-09-02T21:59:57Z <<<

..but I do not know how reliable this info is (or is not).
I


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 21, 2020)

WMOwners.com is working with the host of the website to restore, but does not have a firm date.
We will post updates as we get them.


----------



## DAman (Jun 22, 2020)

HudsHut said:


> WMOwners.com is working with the host of the website to restore, but does not have a firm date.
> We will post updates as we get them.


Thanks for the info. I was concerned seeing it was still down today.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 23, 2020)

www.wmowners.com 

has been restored.

Yippee!!


----------

